# Doggie Backpack



## Stodknocker (Jan 15, 2009)

So I decided to buy my boy Achilles a backpack for hiking and walks in general. It is a Medium sized Mountainsmith Dog Pack. I saw all quality reviews for the product but was wondering if anyone has had any experience with this pack?


----------



## pitbullfanatic (Jun 4, 2009)

Looks nice. Hope he enjoys the walks.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

mine looks just like that, idk what kind i'd have to go look. but i love them its very helpful. he can carry his own s**t. lol


----------



## Rampage_Cara (May 23, 2009)

Thats pretty similar to the one I have. I love it! My dogs sleep forever after we walk them with backpacks.


----------



## Diesels_Mama (Mar 12, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> he can carry his own s**t. lol


LOL! :rofl:


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

very similiar to the one we have...Works great....And he seems so happy to be wearing it


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Very similar to ours from Petsmart. Works great! Just make sure the weight you put in is even on both sides so it dont slip down. We use bottles of water so that we have some drinks for us & the pups on the walk.


----------



## BlueTyco (Sep 26, 2007)

Is it too much to put backpacks on them during hot months. and should i slowly introduce him to the backpack.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> mine looks just like that, idk what kind i'd have to go look. but i love them its very helpful. he can carry his own s**t. lol


very nice touch hehe :flush:


----------



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

tell me what back packs do for apbt? im not familiar with dogs wearing back packs? tks


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

GOODGIRL75 said:


> tell me what back packs do for apbt? im not familiar with dogs wearing back packs? tks


It gives them a job. Not for just apbts, but any working breed.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

BlueTyco said:


> Is it too much to put backpacks on them during hot months. and should i slowly introduce him to the backpack.


They usually do very well with it. We just let them wear it empty for a while and then slowly start adding a little weight.


----------



## Stodknocker (Jan 15, 2009)

GOODGIRL75 said:


> tell me what back packs do for apbt? im not familiar with dogs wearing back packs? tks


Along with giving them a job to complete, it also gives the dog a better work out as well as allows him to carry his own gear on camping/hiking trips


----------



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

very cool tks for the info


----------



## Passenger (Jun 10, 2008)

I've got one from PetSmart. Like Rock Creek, I normally just put a few bottles of water on each side evenly and take off. Zeus is always much calmer, and alot more alert when he has his backpack on, like he is determined to do something, lol.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Passenger said:


> I've got one from PetSmart. Like Rock Creek, I normally just put a few bottles of water on each side evenly and take off. Zeus is always much calmer, and alot more alert when he has his backpack on, like he is determined to do something, lol.


They defiently will become alot more focused when walking with a pack. Its like they start to concentrate on walks instead of being all over the place.


----------

